# Tartan 34 vs Catalina 30 - Sailing Character



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Getting closer to nabbing a sailboat!

I moved to South Florida (3) weeks ago and have tried to get out twice a week to check out the nearby sailboats available in my price bracket.

Narrowed my search down to (2) somewhat different boats this week, an '84 Catalina 30 and a '69 Tartan 34. Both are in similar condition, but the Tartan has a newer motor.

The big question is *which one has better sailing characteristics*? I'd bet the Tartan has a nicer ride offshore due to its length and weight, but I'm wondering mainly about speed in light wind, handling, and sailing close to the wind.

Note - I'll mainly be living on the boat and sailing back and forth to the Bahamas and down to the Keys for the first two years.

As always, Thanks to all for your valuable insight!
doo


----------



## Donna_F (Nov 7, 2005)

Tartan.


----------



## JimsCAL (May 23, 2007)

Speed is actually pretty close. Both have ratings in the PHRF 175-180 area. The Tartan would have a nicer motion in a seaway, and certainly has the classic look. The Tartan with its centerboard and thus shallow draft would make a good Bahamas and Keys boat. What keel does the Cat30 have?


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Scuba, is this the Tartan in Titusville, FL? (There are no secrets on the internet anymore). If so, if it shows as good as it photographs, she is a real peach. Couple of comments. Are the shrouds outboard at the toe rail or inboard near the coach house? If the later, it should point as well as the C30. The problem with sales photos is they never really show the rigging and deck furnishing details. The C30's traveler is pretty long for example. The only real "downside" are those original primaries - They will get old quick if you are planning to much single handing.

The Cat has a solid lead fin keel.


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Hi George….Yep, that’s the one! Drove 140 miles today to see it. It is nice and if the centerboard is in good condition it may the one that I find a slip for!
The shrouds are near the toe rails….leaving lots of room on the side decks, but as you said it may not point as well as the C30. The mast and boom have been shortened a bit to match the newer versions. Self tenders would be a very nice addition!

The C30 has the 4’-4” keel.

Thanks for the info!


----------



## miatapaul (Dec 15, 2006)

I think the Catalina likely has a bit more space down below especially with that huge aft birth, though I don't think I could actually use it as it has very little head room. I prefer a more traditional quarter birth. The Catalina is not exactly a lite wind champ either unless it is a tall mast. Given the PHRF rating they are likely going to be close. I would go Tartan if the same condition as it is a bit more sturdy build, but more importantly a beautiful boat. (can't all practical) 

Do they have diesels? 
How are the sails? 
How is the rigging? 
Decks?

Really it is all about condition, and what pulls your heart strings. The Catalina has a great cockpit, really comfortable layout below and a much more modern look.


----------



## Scotty C-M (Aug 14, 2013)

Both good boats for your intended usages. The Tartan probably has an edge in heavy weather performance. So much has to do with personal taste. For me, I just don't like the feel of the interior of the Tartan. I find them dark and confining. I much prefer the Catalina. So, am I right? No, it's just a personal thing. Buy the boat you like the most.


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

> Do they have diesels?
> How are the sails?
> How is the rigging?
> Decks?
> ...


[/QUOTE]

Yes, they both have diesels....the Tartan's was replaced in 2004.
Sails are both around 15 years old and need some TLC..The Tartan has two reef points.
Generally, the rigging is in similar condition....both have seen some "home" repair work, but nothing major from what I can tell.
Decks are definitely not perfect, but for the price I'm not too concerned. The Tartan may be worth repairing, but not the first thing on the list....there are a few leaks...hatch, vent, and one back near the cockpit that has me puzzled that will need to be squared away prior to dreaming about restoration!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Scuba, You've probably already thought about this, but have you considered calling your insurance agent and getting a couple of quotes? Being a 46 year old boat, your insurance company might have some additional requirements before they underwrite. I was taken aback as to it's PHRF number. Out here C30s sail very well to their ratings. I don't know about this Tartan. I did handily beat a Tartan 34 in a tacking duel going out the Estuary years ago - but that could have been for any number of reasons.


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

Thanks George, I hadn't thought about the 15 year difference.....hope I'm not in for too much of a shock from the insurance company!

Just saw that you are from the SF Bay area....do you race on the bay? I caught a seat on USA 76 during the Manuel Fagundes Seaweed Soup regatta this year....what an awesome area to sail....and race of course!


----------



## GeorgeB (Dec 30, 2004)

Scuba, as a matter of fact, I have two races this Saturday on a Cal 40. A couple of weeks ago we saw USA 76 race in South Beach YC's Friday night Beer can. They take their racing seriously out here! The Cal is the same vintage as the Tartan so insurance can be got. You might have to go through the extra hoops of an insurance inspection and corrections, etc. The Seaweed Soup is actually a series of five or six races during the winter time. And yes, they serve free soup to the racers afterwards at the clubhouse. I did a bunch of them back when I was campaigning Freya in a one-design fleet. Let me know the next time you are out on the coast. This is a picture of the Cal when we did the Rolex BBS back in '09. I'm the guy in the back.


----------



## night0wl (Mar 20, 2006)

This a friends Catalina 36.

If I didnt have a boat alread, this would be my easy first choice.

Catalina 36 Foot Sailboat (Possible Owner Finance)


----------



## scubadoo (Apr 5, 2014)

night0wl said:


> This a friends Catalina 36.
> 
> If I didnt have a boat alread, this would be my easy first choice.
> 
> Catalina 36 Foot Sailboat (Possible Owner Finance)


Thanks for the scoop on an interesting C36! Might have to contact them tomorrow and take a look.....I live just North of Pompano.


----------

